# callosità



## pizzi

_Le ceneri umane provenienti dai crematori (...) erano facilmente riconoscibili come tali, poiché contenevano spesso denti o vertebre. Ciò non ostante, furono usate per vari scopi: (...) segnatamente, furono impiegate invece della ghiaia per rivestire i sentieri del villaggio delle SS (...). Non saprei dire se per pura *callosità*, o se non invece perché, per la sua origine, quello era materiale da calpestare._

Primo Levi, _I sommersi e i salvati_

Trovo solo significati fisiologici per *callosità*; al di là di ciò che si può intuire, quale potrebbe essere il significato (o un sinonimo) in questo caso?

Grazie da piz


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Sospetto che sia l'italianizzazione di un termine inglese (callous) che significa insensibile.


----------



## infinite sadness

A mio avviso la soluzione è più banale: se tu hai i calli ai piedi, camminare sulla ghiaia può essere fastidioso; allora conviene sostituire la ghiaia con un materiale più soffice da calpestare, la cenere.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

infinite sadness said:


> A mio avviso la soluzione è più banale: se tu hai i calli ai piedi, camminare sulla ghiaia può essere fastidioso; allora conviene sostituire la ghiaia con un materiale più soffice da calpestare, la cenere.



E da quando "per callosità" descrive il comportamento di una persona con i calli?


----------



## infinite sadness

"Per callosità" è una forma ellittica che sta per "per ragioni di callosità". 
Che si riferisca ai calli dei piedi (e non delle mani) si evince dal contesto.

In definitiva, credo che la frase sia ben conciliabile con il tipico "umorismo" di Primo Levi.


----------



## chipulukusu

Mi convince di più l'interpretazione di Paul, mi sembra la più naturale. Peraltro credo che Primo Levi conoscesse perfettamente l'inglese e questo giustificherebbe l'uso di inglesismi. Inoltre in italiano si usa l'espressione _callosità d'animo_, anche se non si usa _callosità_​ da solo per indicare insensibilità.


----------



## Teerex51

chipulukusu said:


> Mi convince di più l'interpretazione di Paul, mi sembra la più naturale.


Concordo. Tra l'altro, con l'originale che ci segnala come questa cenere contenesse vertebre e denti, il discorso delle _"ragioni di callosità"_ diventa ancora più risibile. 
E poi, quelli delle SS giravano scalzi?  Si tratta quasi certamente di un calco dall'inglese per indicare la progressiva indifferenza e insensibilità dei responsabili.


----------



## infinite sadness

Mah... il fatto che la mia soluzione risulta "risibile" non fa altro che confermare la mia ipotesi dell'intento umoristico dell'autore.

Del resto, dal punto di vista sintattico/grammaticale, non c'è nessuno spazio per l'uso di "o se non invece perché" per indicare una progressione tra concetti appartenenti alla stessa area, quali l'insensibilità, la crudeltà, l'oltraggiosità, essendo invece un tipo di espressione che si usa per separare concetti totalmente diversi, quali quello di una maggiore comodità e quello dell'insensibilità (che è espresso dalla seconda parte della frase).


----------



## Teerex51

infinite sadness said:


> ... non fa altro che confermare la mia ipotesi dell'intento umoristico dell'autore.


Il fatto che Primo Levi, deportato ad Auschwitz, faccia dell'umorismo sull'uso delle ceneri è un'ipotesi grottesca. Basta leggere il testo completo per rendersene conto e, vorrei sperare, smettere di insistere su una tesi insostenibile.


----------



## dragonseven

Paulfromitaly said:


> Sospetto che sia l'italianizzazione di un termine inglese (callous) che significa insensibile.





chipulukusu said:


> Mi convince di più l'interpretazione di Paul, mi sembra la più naturale. Peraltro credo che Primo Levi conoscesse perfettamente l'inglese e questo giustificherebbe l'uso di inglesismi. Inoltre in italiano si usa l'espressione _callosità d'animo_, anche se non si usa _callosità_​ da solo per indicare insensibilità.





Teerex51 said:


> [...] Si tratta quasi certamente di un calco dall'inglese per indicare la progressiva indifferenza e insensibilità dei responsabili.


 Ciao a tutti! 
Scusate la mia ignoranza. Potreste illuminarmi del perché concordate che _callosità_, in questo caso, sia un inglesismo? Non deriva dal tardo latino _callositate(m)_? 

@Chipu: _Callosità_ deriva da _callo_ come _calloso,_ il quale, da solo, figurativamente, significa "indurito, insensibile, coriaceo".
In effetti la locuzione completa era "coscienza callosa" ma è ormai arcaica. Può darsi che fosse così anche al tempo dello scritto di P. Levi.


----------



## chipulukusu

dragonseven said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Scusate la mia ignoranza. Potreste illuminarmi del perché concordate che _callosità_, in questo caso, sia un inglesismo? Non deriva dal tardo latino _callositate(m)_?
> 
> @Chipu: _Callosità_ deriva da _callo_ come _calloso,_ il quale, da solo, figurativamente, significa "indurito, insensibile, coriaceo".
> In effetti la locuzione completa era "coscienza callosa" ma è ormai arcaica. Può darsi che fosse così anche al tempo dello scritto di P. Levi.



Ciao Dragon, grazie per l'espressione "coscienza callosa", non la ricordavo.
Per quanto riguarda l'inglesismo, non ho dubbi che il termine inglese deriva dal latino, ma credo ci siano parecchi esempi di termini latini che hanno avuto vita diversa tra inglese e italiano finendo per significare cose diverse. Un esempio può essere l'espressione addizione, che in italiano significa somma, mentre l'equivalente termine inglese significa dipendenza da una sostanza o da un comportamento. Nel caso di _calloso_ non si tratterebbe neanche di significati diversi, ma di un significato figurato che si è mantenuto in inglese in modo più evidente e generalizzato rispetto all'italiano.


----------



## infinite sadness

A parte il fatto che la mia non era "insistenza", ma una legittima e cortese risposta (ricordate il detto "rispondere è cortesia"?) a una domanda fatta con tanto di punto interrogativo, posso almeno chiedere che non si insultino le persone quando non si condividono le loro idee? o chiedo troppo?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Scusate la mia ignoranza. Potreste illuminarmi del perché concordate che _callosità_, in questo caso, sia un inglesismo? Non deriva dal tardo latino _callositate(m)_?



Inglesismo nel senso che in italiano moderno "calloso" non è segnalato sui dizionari col significato di insensibile, mentre in inglese si.


----------



## pizzi

Grazie a tutti; in particolare a Paul, non conoscevo il termine inglese .
Poi, forse non tanto con umorismo qui (ne _I sommersi e i salvati_) ma con una scelta molto ponderata, Levi (campione altrove di sarcasmo e ironia) ha usato callosità al posto di insensibilità, proprio per le attinenze che troviamo noi con questo termine.


----------



## Sempervirens

Al primo sguardo avrei giurato invece che callosità stesse per durezza (durezza d'animo). Per _pura callosità_= per pura durezza d'animo

Purtroppo non conosco a fondo  Primo Levi di cui conosco soltanto _Se questo è un uomo.

_S.V


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti 

Anch'io tendo a considerarla "insensibilità", ma più che altro come immagine alternativa a "fare il callo a qualcosa", in senso figurato: "rendersi capace di sopportare cose sgradevoli".   
Il termine è, peraltro, usato da Primo Levi anche ne "Il sistema periodico" (Pagina 36): ... mi riesce difficile ricostruire quale sorta di esemplare umano corrispondesse, nel novembre 1944, al mio nome, o meglio al mio numero 174517. Dovevo aver superato la crisi più dura, quella dell’inserimento nell’ordine del Lager, e d_ovevo aver sviluppato una strana callosità,_ se allora riuscivo non solo a sopravvivere, ma anche a pensare, a registrare il mondo intorno a me, e perfino a svolgere un lavoro abbastanza delicato, in un ambiente infettato dalla presenza quotidiana della morte ..."


----------



## dragonseven

chipulukusu said:


> Ciao Dragon, grazie per l'espressione "coscienza callosa", non la ricordavo.
> Per quanto riguarda l'inglesismo, non ho dubbi che il termine inglese deriva dal latino, ma credo ci siano parecchi esempi di termini latini che hanno avuto vita diversa tra inglese e italiano finendo per significare cose diverse. Un esempio può essere l'espressione addizione, che in italiano significa somma, mentre l'equivalente termine inglese significa dipendenza da una sostanza o da un comportamento. Nel caso di _calloso_ non si tratterebbe neanche di significati diversi, ma di un significato figurato che si è mantenuto in inglese in modo più evidente e generalizzato rispetto all'italiano.


 Ciao Chipu, prego. 
Capisco. Però io sto parlando del termine italiano, non di quello inglese. 





Paulfromitaly said:


> Inglesismo nel senso che in italiano moderno "calloso" non è segnalato sui dizionari col significato di insensibile, mentre in inglese si.



Ciao Paul, allora debbo preoccuparmi per me stesso e farmi vedere da un bravo medico? perché credo di avere le allucinazioni visto che, oltre ad averlo sentito e utilizzato io stesso più volte con questo significato, lo trovo riportato in ogni dizionario ed enciclopedia che ho consultato. A dire il vero alcuni, come il Treccani, riportano "che non sente più il rimorso", definizione che non reputo lontana dal concetto d'insensibilità. 
A me risulta che _callo_ e derivati hanno sempre avuto quella accezione. Ho qualche dubbio che, sia l'ultima considerazione di Chipu che questa tua, possano essere considerate delle giustificazioni valide per affermare che quindi l'accezione in contesto sia un inglesismo, se no debbo dedurre che non so cosa sia un inglesismo. 
Link:  Hoepli, Etimo.it, Tommaseo - Bellini

Edit: Dimenticavo. Grazie ad entrambi per la cortese risposta.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Paul, allora debbo preoccuparmi per me stesso e farmi vedere da un bravo medico?
> Link:  Hoepli, Etimo.it, Tommaseo - Bellini



Ti sei risposto da solo quando non ti è rimasta altra opzione che citare un dizionario del mesolitico che tra l'altro non menziona la voce "callosità", ma l'aggettivo calloso.
Sul Treccani e su altri dizionari MODERNI non ve ne è traccia.
Anche io l'ho trovato nel mio dizionario del liceo, quello di latino però.


----------



## giginho

Ragazzi miei,

Non voglio far infuriare nessuno e, a tale scopo, preciso immediatamente che sono d'accordo con tutti coloro che sostengono che callosità d'animo stia ad intendere un'insensibilità, ma (permettetemelo) dissento da Paul per quanto riguarda l'etimologia.

Non c'è alcun motivo plausibile per cui PL, esperto e profondo conoscitore della lingua italiana, abbia voluto ricorrere ad un inglesismo.

Secondo me (e lo sottolineo), Primo Levi ha semplicemente usato il termine callosità per creare una correlazione tra l'animo delle SS e l'idea di un piede (parte terminale del corpo, non certo nobile) non particolarmente attraente in quanto pieno di calli, duro, insensibile. Credo che abbia voluto usare questo termine per comunicare disprezzo verso la "moralità" delle SS.

Ribadisco, tutto questo è una mia opinione, absit iniuria verbis!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

giginho said:


> Ragazzi miei,
> 
> Non voglio far infuriare nessuno e, a tale scopo, preciso immediatamente che sono d'accordo con tutti coloro che sostengono che callosità d'animo stia ad intendere un'insensibilità, ma (permettetemelo) dissento da Paul per quanto riguarda l'etimologia.



Il mio "sospetto che.." sta ad intendere che è solo una mia ipotesi. Magari invece PL aveva in mente il termine nell'uso che se ne faceva in Latino oppure qualcos'altro ancora.
Quello che invece è innegabile è che "callosità" nel senso di "insensibilità" NON sia di uso corrente nell'italiano moderno. Se lo fosse, dizionari di riferimento come il Treccani o il Devoto-Oli lo segnalerebbero.


----------



## giginho

Paulfromitaly said:


> Quello che invece è innegabile è che *"callosità" nel senso di "insensibilità" NON sia di uso corrente nell'italiano moderno*. Se lo fosse, dizionari di riferimento come il Treccani o il Devoto-Oli lo segnalerebbero.



Concordo


----------

